# Needing friends :)



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

Would love to make friends on here ... It's so nice talking to people who understand... If you're interested just message me or something! Thanks!!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Feel free to message me.


----------



## OUT CAST (Oct 22, 2012)

me as well


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Got Skype?


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Feel free to message me if you like, am looking for friends too but am not really used to socialising anymore lol


----------



## Felipe (Nov 14, 2013)

PM me I would like to talk, but only text OK.


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

Feel free to message me  If you go on skype I'm: doggycoolman


----------



## shydana101 (May 9, 2013)

i need friends cause no one at school eants to be friend s with me even if i'm socail phobic i could make a friend.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm always down to make new friends. Feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Nov 27, 2013)

:hs Hi Megan, it is nice to talk to people who understand what you're going through. And feel free to message me too, if you'd like.
Take Care,
Maggie


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi!


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

Drop me a message, if you're bored or want a random chat. Always happy to talk.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

You can message me whenever  I'd be happy to chat!


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ill be your friend.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello im a banana


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello  Would love to have some new friends  Feel free to message me!


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

Feel free to message me as well. I'm a very good listener


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Send me a message...I have no one to talk to


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd love to be your friend. Feel free to message me


----------

